# Web Blogs



## fredtgreco

I am thinking of starting a meager blog. (Yea, I know, like I have time). I thought I might post things semi-frequently along the same lines as David and Tim Bayly have done at worldmagblog (they're friends of mine).

But I don't have the first clue about how to go about doing it. Could anyone here give me some advice? Craig? Ian?

Thanks.


----------



## luvroftheWord

Fred,

There are different blog providers you can get an account with. My blog is hosted by Livejournal. Some other hosts are Xanga and Blog Spot. It just depends on what you want. If I had it to do over, don't think I would go with Livejournal because I'm not crazy about the various formats they offer. It also depends on if you want a free account as opposed to a paid one. Obviously, paid accounts offer you more options, but a free account may suit your needs. I would like to have an account that allowed me to do more with pictures, but free accounts don't give you many options. Basically, the majority of my time on my blog is spent discussing various theological topics or ranting about how foolish non-Christian worldviews are.

So yeah, just go to one of the blog hosting websites and register.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

So what's the purpose of a blog anyway? It's a new concept to me.


----------



## luvroftheWord

It's basically just an online journal that gives you the ability to publicly post any thoughts and experiences you wish to share. I find it very therapeutic sometimes, but then again, it is just fun publicly critiquing unbelieving thought too. You can also interact with people as well, since there is always the option of allowing spectators to post comments in response to the things you write. I really enjoy mine. I've had it since the beginning of May and I try to update it like every other day or so.


----------



## Ianterrell

Fred,

I really enjoy Xanga. It's free and there's a large community of christians all across the various spectrums. You can go onto xanga.com, livejournal.com, or blogspot.com and start a free account and play around with it, or you can call up a knowledgeable buddie with some free time to set up your appearances (I'm not very knowledgeable about html I forgot most of it a few weeks into my webmastering classes...keyword: dreamweaver). 

Once your site is up and running and you start filling the blog with content you email the address to friends and family and start joining relevant blog-rings. In no time you'll have a blog-covenantal-community. 

Don't know what else to tell you brother, its pretty cut and dry. Oh yeah, don't put music on your website. It's really annoying.


----------



## fredtgreco

Ok, I think I am about to make the plunge and start a blog. I'm also pretty sure that I am going to use blogspot, mostly because I can get a unique url. I have some good free space that I have been using and could host the blog there, but I am thinking that is more work. Any thoughts?

And now for the most important thing: any suggestions for the name of my blog? Many of you have known me for a long time, so you should have some good suggestions! Come on, give me some!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I use Tripod since that's what I use for my website. It's the easiest and most simple interface I have ever seen for building websites.

As for suggestions, I am known for being rather opinionated and arguing with pretribbers so I spout off about my experiences and opinions dealing with them in my blog, as well as commentary on popular culture.


----------



## Scott Bushey

"And the verdict is..........."

~Personal opinions and views on all sorts of things

By Fred Greco


----------



## Me Died Blue

That's a great one, Scott, considering Fred's legal background and all. That title just "works" somehow.


----------



## pastorway

"I'll make you an offer you can't refuse."
Fred T. Greco, Esq.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

What's the blog going to be about?

The life and times of Fred Greco?

Thoughts on Theology?

The misc. mental wanderings of a Bible scholar?

Does the blog have a specific purpose?


----------



## Me Died Blue

Is the verdict here yet, Fred?


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Is the verdict here yet, Fred?



Not yet. Actually it has no material yet. I may work on it tomorrow.

When active, it will be at:
http://www.fredtgreco.blogspot.com/


----------



## fredtgreco

My blog (meager as it is) is up now.

http://fredtgreco.blogspot.com/ 

I probably won't do much that overlaps with the PB, since that would be only repetition! I will probably do more with my Classics background and seminary stuff and ministry I am involved with.

[Edited on 11/14/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## RamistThomist

I am on Xanga and am trying to add links to it; how do I do that?


----------



## SmokingFlax

I've now been initiated into the new world of "blogs" -I'd never been to one 'til now.

[Edited on 14-11-2004 by SmokingFlax]


----------



## fredtgreco

Just a quick update:

I have moved my blog (which really doesn't even exist yet) to my own server. It gave me the chance to do some html/css work on the web page. I switched over to Movabletype - which is a blog type engine, and now everything is stored on my own site. I also modified the look of tulipfaith.com to mimic the blog's style. Check it out.

The new blog will be up at: tulipfaith.com/blog

Oh, by the way - I have a family photo up on the blog for those interested.

[Edited on 12/6/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Me Died Blue

I really love the family photo, Fred!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I really love the family photo, Fred!





Very cool blog and family pic!


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Welcome to Blogworld, Fred. I just set up my 'new' blog on my site using b2evolution. It's not completely public yet ( theologicallycorrect.com/webmaster/blogs/ ), but it will be soon (I'm also re-doing my personal page).


----------



## fredtgreco

Yes, Kerry. I looked briefly at B2evolution before deciding on movable type. I'm not sure exactly why I went with one over the other, but there you have it. I do know that I like the idea of it being on my site and having complete control.


----------

